# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A e keni pergjuar mamin & babin kur ishit te vegjel ?

## EuroStar1

A keni pergjuar nga celsi i deres apo benit sikur ishit ne gjume tek sa mami me babin benin gabime  :perqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> A keni pergjuar nga celsi i deres apo benit sikur ishit ne gjume tek sa mami me babin benin gabime




hahahahahahhahahahahahahhahaha


Te them te drejten nuk mbaj mend asgje  :ngerdheshje:   :uahaha:

----------


## Etna Etna

Si tip jam tmerresisht kurioze ....por ama asnjehere skam pas deshiren dhe kuriozitetin per te pare se cndodhte ne dhomen e tyre te gjumit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Si tip jam tmerresisht kurioze ....por ama asnjehere skam pas deshiren dhe kuriozitetin per te pare se cndodhte ne dhomen e tyre te gjumit




Te jesh kurrioze e mos t'kesh pare eshte e pa mundur...po eja tash trego qfar ke pare  :ngerdheshje:   :uahaha:

----------


## e panjohura

I kemi pas dhomat larg,ne flenim lart ata ne katin e pare....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

> Te jesh kurrioze e mos t'kesh pare eshte e pa mundur...po eja tash trego qfar ke pare


Kurre,asnjehere skam per te tregu se kam pergju gjyshin dhe gjyshen  :perqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Kurre,asnjehere skam per te tregu se kam pergju gjyshin dhe gjyshen




hahahha, aiii ata dhe une i kam pergju  :ngerdheshje:  Ti duhet te jesh e lazdruar Si i ke sot kacurrelat e flokeve.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> I kemi pas dhomat larg,ne flenim lart ata ne katin e pare....



 :ngerdheshje:  Eh qka je ti qka jeeee.....

----------


## Etna Etna

> hahahha, aiii ata dhe une i kam pergju  Ti duhet te jesh e lazdruar Si i ke sot kacurrelat e flokeve.


Jam pakez fare ......po deshire per te me perkedhelur kam akoma me shume  :Lulja3: 
No kaculela sot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> A keni pergjuar nga celsi i deres apo benit sikur ishit ne gjume tek sa mami me babin benin gabime


Nga une e hape temen?  :ngerdheshje:  


po, i kam pergjuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Nga une e hape temen?  
> 
> 
> po, i kam pergjuar



Edhe... mbylle deren more mistrec se po kerkojm nje vella apo moter per ty  :ngerdheshje:  hahahhahaha

----------


## thirsty

> Edhe... mbylle deren more mistrec se po kerkojm nje vella apo moter per ty  hahahhahaha


ishte mbasi gjeten beben e dyte, 3 por i pari humbi perseri mbasi e gjeten

----------


## thirsty

> Edhe... mbylle deren more mistrec se po kerkojm nje vella apo moter per ty  hahahhahaha




edhe?
po ja, porn i par qe pash ishte live porn, home made, me duket se akoma nuk kisha pare ne tv


e pyeta, inat me babin, edhe me mamin, e pyeta Po ti? hahah, i vogel aman, po ja than, po shtyja krevatin
une i vogel, po ti ishte ne krahe tjeter te krevatit, po ishte e lodhur, edhe u ngjit mbi mua per ta shtyre hahhaah
pak a shume keshtu ndodhi lol



ika se u bera vone

----------

